# Interesting bag of cameras



## Cooper#1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi. I recently discovered a bag of cameras that has been in the family for quite a while. I'm looking for information on them. Here is what I have:
2-AKAREX III bodies and one lens/viewer assembly
1-YASHICA-C box

The AkaRex are German made.

Any information would be appreciated.


----------

